# install themes in ubuntu 6.06



## saurabh.sauron (Sep 20, 2006)

how do u install new themes in ubuntu dapper. i dragged the tar.gz file in the theme preferences but it showed me invalid format. how do u install?
i had downloaded the theme from 
www.gnome-look.org


----------



## The Outsider (Sep 20, 2006)

try reading the install & readme in the tar file.

thanks for the link though i'll try and tell ya if i can do it.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 20, 2006)

there is a .themes folder in ur  /home/username,try installing there or /usr/share/themes
if below lnk helps ?
*monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
*art.gnome.org/faq.php


----------



## JGuru (Sep 20, 2006)

OK, Here is the full procedure for Installing a Theme in Ubuntu.

*Method - I*

 For eg., Here I give the procedure to install the *MacOS-X Aqua Theme*
 Download it from here 

*You need to download 3 files.
 1) 13548-Gnome_MacOS-X_Aqua_Theme_20040730.tar.gz
 2) Gnome_MacOS-X_Icon_Theme_20040730.tar.gz
 3) MacOS-X_Aqua_Wallpapers.tar.gz*

   After you have finished downloading all 3 files. Let's install them!!
   Open the Terminal Window & type:
   $ *gnome-theme-manager*

    This will open the *GNOME Theme Manager*.
    Now, click on the 'Install Theme' button on the top-right, In the 'Theme Installation'
 dialog , click on 'Browse' button & choose the file '*13548-Gnome_MacOS-X_Aqua_Theme_20040730.tar.gz*' .
Click on 'Install' button.Now the Mac Theme will be installed. Now select 'MacOS-X' Theme(Just scroll down a bit, you'll find it!!).
  Now extract the 2nd file '*Gnome_MacOS-X_Icon_Theme_20040730.tar.gz*'.
  To extract it, right-click , 'Open with Archive Manager' Click on the 'Extract' button.
 A 'Extract' dialog appears, again click on the 'Extract' button. Close the 'Archive Manager'.
 Now you'll find a directory called '*MacOS-X*' . You must move this directory to the
 '/usr/share/icons' directory. To do that, type & execute the following command:
  $  *sudo mv MacOS-X /usr/share/icons*

 NOTE: You must be in the same directory were the 'MacOS-X' folder is stored. Use
 'cd' command to move to that directory.
The final part, extract the 'Wallpapers' in the file '*MacOS-X_Aqua_Wallpapers.tar.gz*'
 And set the Wallpaper. That's all.This is how you install a new Theme in Ubuntu.

*Ubuntu using Mac O.S Theme!!*

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/3221/macthemewf6.th.png

*Method II*

 $ *sudo apt-get install gnome-art*

  You can choose the Theme, preview it & install it if you like!!
   It's very much easier!!!!!


----------



## The Outsider (Sep 20, 2006)

thx jguru, gettin the job done with the first method


----------



## JGuru (Sep 21, 2006)

@Chester, You can try the 2nd Method also. By installing the *gnome-art* package,
 you will be downloading all the preview of Themes available for GNOME.
 Preview the Theme, by selecting it. Click on 'Install Theme' to install the desired
 Theme!!! Oh, It's so easy!!!


----------

